# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το lovebird μου!!!

## cute

γεια χαρά σε ολους :Happy: είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατί σημερα πήρα το πρώτο μου λοβμπερντ!!!!είναι 3 μηνών δεν ξέρω φύλλο και νομίζω ότι είναι peachfaced.το πήρα από πετ σοπ και είχε αυτος που τα πούλαγε 3 λοβμπερντ άγρια σε ένα κλουβί και ένα ήμερο το οποίο και πήρα...τωρα από τροφές του έχω έχω πάρει την prestige premium για λοβμπερντ μια που είναι σαν άμμος και έχω πάρει και μια τις orlux που είναι με φρούτα.πρεπει να πάρω τίποτα άλλο?α!σουπιοκοκαλο θα παω να πάρω αύριο...οι τροφές που του πήρα είναι καλές?
ευχαριστω :Big Grin:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

να σου ζήσει...!!!

----------


## stelios7

Να σου ζησει αλλα φωτογραφιες δεν βλεπω γιατι????  ::

----------


## cute

είμαι από κινητό τώρα οταν μπω από τον υπολ. θα βαλω :Happy: πάντως τον βλέπω πολύ ήσυχο δεν πολύ κινείται...

----------


## Ρία

ανέβασε κ καμιά κουτσουλιά να δουμε τι παιζει....

----------


## cute

ναι θα βάλω!α επίσης την οροφή του κλουβιού την έχω βγάλει ετσι μου είπε αυτος που μου το εδωσε.εκεινος το είχε σε ένα ξύλινο παρκάκι μαζί με ένα δικό του ήμερο μπατζι...και τα φτερά του είναι κομμένα!μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ιδέες για παιχνιδάκια χειροποίητα με υλικά που μπορεί να έχω ήδη στο σπίτι?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεσποινα, επρεπε πρωτα να το αφησεις για καμια εβδομαδα για να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον.. και μετα το αφηνεις για πτησεις στο σπιτι με κλειστα παντζουρια και πορτες..

----------


## lagreco69

Καραντινα!! Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 

Και για παιχνιδια δες εδω Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## Ρία

*Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός**Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?*

----------


## Panosfx

Δεσποινα αστο πρωτα να μαθει το νεο του περιβαλλον,να συνηθισει κι εσενα και σιγα σιγα θα ζωηρεψει.
Οι τροφες μια χαρα ειναι.Μπορεις με τον καιρο να του βαζεις και φρουτακια και να του δινεις και αυγο ή αυγοτροφη.
Ευχομαι να χαρεις το νεο σου φιλαρακι!
Και περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες!

----------


## cute

νικο βασικα δεν βγαίνει από το κλουβί του από μόνο του εκτός αν το πάρω στο δάχτυλο μου.επισης τα φτερά του είναι κομμένα οταν το πήρα,ο πετσοπας του τα είχε κοψει πρώτον για να το εκπαισευσει και δεύτερον επειδή το ειχε ελευθερο μαζί με ένα μπατζι δικό του σε ένα παρκάκι από φυσικο ξυλο(μου είπε ότι από εβδομάδα θα φερει τέτοια οπότε θα παω να πάρω ενα) με την πόρτα ανοιχτή.και μου είπε να του την βγάλω από πάνω την οροφή του κλουβιού.αν και εγώ θα παω να του πάρω ένα μεγαλύτερο κλουβί από αυτό που ήδη έχω όπου τα κάγκελα θα είναι οριζόντια και θα του βάλω και αρκετά παιχνιδάκια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεσποινα ,να σου ζησει το lovebirdακι.
Τα αρθρα που αναρτηθηκαν ειναι πολυ σημαντικα.
Καλο θα ηταν να πας στην παπαγαλοενοτητα και δεις αρθρα καθως και θεματα με πληροφοριες.

Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## cute

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους :Happy: παιδιά είναι τρομερά χαδιαρικο,το χαιδευα για κανα 10 λεπτο και έκλεινε και τα ματάκια του και έδειχνε να το απολαμβανει :Big Grin: το αγαπωωωωω<3!!!α, μήπως ξέρει κάποιος πόση ποσοτητα τροφης να του βαζω στην ταιστρα του ;ας πούμε στα καναρινια μια κουταλιά της σούπας για 2 μέρες για τα λοβμπερντ;

----------


## tliotis

να σου ζήσει το μικρούλι ! βάλε φωτογραφίες να δούμε απο το μικρό !
Απο τροφη βαλε μιση ταίστρα για αρχή και βλεπεις πως την καταναλώνει!μπορει ανα 2 μερες μπορεί ανα 4!αναλογα ποσο θα σκαλίζει την τροφη και τι απολα θα τρώει !εγώ μέρα παρα μέρα του βάζω ( ενα κακαρικι παπαγαλο εχω ) φρέσκια τροφή και σχεδον καθε μερα φρουτα και λαχανικά ( αν και δε τα τρωει ακομη τα φρουτα )

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστώ τριανταφυλλε!!!!!

----------


## cute

πως βαζουμε φωτο?????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

εγω ανεβαζω φωτος απο το imgur.com, δεν χρειαζεται εγγραφη.. πατας upload images, επιλεγεις τη φωτο και πατας ανοιγμα, μετα start upload και περιμενεις, οταν τελειωσει, κανεις αντιγραφη το κωδικο κατω απο το BBCode (Message Boards & Forums) και το κανεις επικολληση εδω και το δημοσιευεις!

----------


## fysaei

μεγειές για το πουλάκι ! εύχομαι ατελείωτες χαρούμενες στιγμές μαζί του !

----------


## cute

νικό σε φχαριστω πολυ συντομα θα δειτε το λομπερντακι μου :Happy: γρήγορη σε ευχαριστώ πολυυυ!!!!

----------


## cute

καλημέρα,έχω παρατηρισει ότι παρολο που τρώει αρκετά δεν πίνει πολύ νερο μόνο μια φορα το έχω πετύχει να πίνει.μηπως θελει κάτι σε κυπελλακι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφου το εχεις πετυχει να πινει τοτε γνωριζει πως να το κανει.
Μην ανυσηχεις ,πινουν συνηθως οταν λυπουμε...

Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες....

----------


## cute

καλησπερα!αυτή τη στιγμη που σας γράφω το λοβ. μου έχει χώσει το κεφαλάκι του μέσα στα φτερα όπως οταν κοιμάται αλλά με τα ματάκια ανοιχτά...ειναι φυσιολογικό γιατί είναι ακομα μεσημέρι;;;

----------


## cute

βασικα μολις τώρα ξύπνησε και φτιάχνει τα φτερά του!!!!

----------


## cute

αυτο ειναι το λοβμπερντ μου

----------


## cute

σημερα ομως ειδα πανω απο το ραμφος του μια τρυπα....

ειναι κατι σοβαρο΄;;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω......τι κουκλακθ ειναι τουτο!!!!
Να σου ζησει και να περνατε αξεχαστες στιγμες...  :winky:

----------


## cute

ευχαριστώ πολυυυ όμως ανυσυχω παρα πολύ γι αυτή τη τρύπα...τι μπορεί να είναι;;; :sad:

----------


## cute

ξέρει κανείς τι είναι γιατί δεν θρλω να πάθει τίποτα το μικρό μου ακομα δεν το πήρα :sad:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφο!!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!! και να μην ανυσηχεις καθολου, ειναι τα ρουθουνακια του αυτες οι τρυπιτσες. εαν το ψαξεις και στο πλαι θα δεις και τις τρυπιτσες απο τα αυτακια του.

----------


## Gardelius

Δέσποινα!!! Πανέμορφο!!!!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## cute

αχ Δημήτρη αλήθεια;κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό......ναι όμως γιατί φαίνεται μόνο το ένα;;;πάντως είναι όντως Η φατσα :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostakos

Έτσι γίνεται μερικές φορές δέσποινα με τα ρουθουνάκια.. απλώς παραμερούν ορισμένα φτεράκια! Είναι πανέμορφος ... να σου ζήσει

----------


## μαρια ν

Να σου ζησει το κουκλακι σου ειναι πανεμορφο το μικρουλι σου να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## cute

σας ευχαριστώ πολυ :Happy: καλα είμαι λίγο χαζή ή μου φαίνεται;;;χεχε

----------


## lagreco69

> αχ Δημήτρη αλήθεια;κόντεψα να πάθω εγκεφαλικό......ναι όμως γιατί φαίνεται μόνο το ένα;;;πάντως είναι όντως Η φατσα


Ετυχε να φαινεται μονο το ενα, θα δεις πολλες αλλαγες στο μικρο σου για τους επομενους 4 με 5 μηνες. θα περασει την πτερορροια του, θα καθαρισει και η μυτουλα του απο το μαυρο σημαδι και θα γινει ακομα πιο ομορφο.

----------


## cute

μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομα τ...
αληθεια πειτε κανα ονομα!!!
βεβαια δεν ξερουμε φυλο αλλα δεν πειραζει!!!!

και μεσα στο κλουβακι του....

----------


## lagreco69

Αχουτο!!!! ειναι δεν ειναι τριων μηνων. λεω Victoria για κοριτσαρος μου φαινεται. τι διατροφη του κανεις? αυτο το κιτρινο πες μου οτι δεν ειναι αυγοτροφη εμποριου. το  κλουβακι του ειναι για καναρινακι δεν κανει για παπαγαλο.

----------


## cute

δεν είναι αυγοτροφη είναι αποξηραμένα φρούτα της orlux.επισης του έχω πάρει μια τροφή σαν άμμο που του την βάζω σε μια αυγοθηκη εμ οι σπόροι του είναι της prestige premium.του έχω βάλει και μια πέτρα ασβεστίου στην οποία δεν έχω δει να πηγαίνει ποτέ!α σημερα του εδωσα και λίγο μήλο αλλά ίσα που δοκίμασε...οσον αφορά το κλουβί θα μου τα ψάλλει ο πατερας μου γιατί αυτό το κλουβί του το πήρα χθες ειναι ολοκαίνουργιο!!!βέβαια ξέρω ότι για παπαγαλάκι δεν ειναι και πολύ καλό αλλά σε οποίο πετ σοπ έχω πάει έχουν πολύ μικρά κλουβιά!!!!άσε που δεν έχουν και παιχνίδια...
πάντως και μένα για κοριτσάκι μου φαίνεται και το Victoria ειναι πολύ ωραίο όνομα :Big Grin:

----------


## cute

α!επίσης peachfaced δεν είναι?

----------


## lagreco69

Σωστα! αλλα λεγεται και Rosy-faced Lovebird - Wikipedia 

Για παιχνιδια εχει πολλες καλες ιδεες εδω Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κι εμενα για κοριτσι μου φαινεται! και το victoria ειναι τελειο ονομα! να την χαιρεσαι! κουκλα ειναι!

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστώ νικό!!!

----------


## tliotis

Πανέμορφο το κουκλακι σου!!!!

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστω :Happy: μόνο που αυτο το μικρό διαβολακι με έχει στενοχωρησει λίγο τελευταία και να σας εξηγήσω και τον λόγο...την μικρή μου Victoria την πήρα στις 6 του μηνός και μέχρι τις 7-8 του μηνός δεχόταν πιο εύκολα τα χάδια μου(ίσως μαλλον επειδή ήταν στρεσαρισμενο ακομα...λεω εγώ τώρα),όμως τις τελευταίες μια δυο μέρες οπτε βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί για να τη χαϊδέψω με δαγκώνει και αρκετά δυνατά μαλιστα(όχι πάντα,τις περισσότερες φορές)....ειναι ακομα στρεσαρισμενη;προστατεύει το χώρο της;δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...α και άμα καταφέρω με δυσκολία να την βγάλω από το κλουβί της μετά από κανα 5 λεπτό το πολύ δεν κάθεται άλλο πάνω στο δάχτυλο μου και γυρνάει στο κλουβί της.εχεις συμβεί σε κανέναν αν ναι πως το αντιμετώπισε;;;
κάθε απαντηση είναι πολύ σημαντική!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Εννοειται οτι ειναι ακομα στρεσαρισμενο, εφοσον ακομα γνωριζει το νεο του περιβαλλον. ειναι ενας ακομα λογος που λεμε συνεχεια για την  αναγκαιοτητα της καραντινας ωστε μεσα στο 40ημερο που διαρκει η καραντινα, το πτηνο να μπορεσει χωρις στρες να γνωρισει το νεο του περιβαλλον. το κλουβι τους ειναι ο ιδιαιτερος χωρος τους και ετσι θα πρεπει να μεινει για παντα. εκει κουμαντο θα πρεπει να αφηνουμε να κανουν αυτα, να το αφηνεις να βγαινει μονο του εξω, γιατι καμια φορα μπορει και να μην θελει χαδια! τα lovebirds εχουν εντονο χαρακτηρα και καμια φορα, θελουν να κανουν απλα το δικο τους. τα δαγκωματα εκτος κλουβιου θα τα αποφυγεις εαν το φυσας απαλα στο προσωπο την στιγμη που το κανει (δαγκωμα αυτο, φυσημα εσυ). το κλουβακι του θα μπορουσες να το ανταλλαζες και με καποιο αλλο μελος με αγγελια, ωστε να μην εμπαινες στα εξοδα για να αγορασεις καινουριο.

----------


## cute

μόνο λίγο πριν κοιμηθεί μ αφήνει να το χαϊδεύω κάμποση ωρίτσα!!!!όσον αφορά το κλουβί θα ρωτήσω!!!ευχαριστω :Happy:

----------


## cute

τα ξύλα που χρησιμοποιουμαι για το τζάκι μπορούμε να τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ας πούμε σαν πατηθρες;;;

----------


## lagreco69

Αναλογα το ειδος του ξυλου, δες εδω Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή και μετα εδω Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου.

----------


## cute

ναι το διάβασα και ρώτησα τον πατερα μου τι ξύλα είναι αυτά που έχουμε και μου είπε δενδρος δεντρος κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων το οποίο δεν αναφέρει μέσα...

----------


## lagreco69

Πιστευω οτι ο πατερας σου απλα αστειευοταν μαζι σου, οταν σου ειπε οτι ειναι "δενδρος δεντρος"

----------


## cute

θα τον ξαναρωτησω γιατί δεν πολύ θυμάμαι τι μου είχε πει....
ευχαριστώ πάντως!!!

----------


## tliotis

κέδρος μήπως ?
εκτός κι αν έκανε πλάκα ( όπως καρέτα καρέτα ) χεχεχε

----------


## cute

όχι εννοω ότι μου το είπε δένδρο ή δέντρο δεν θυμόμουν απλά.βασικα επειδή και μένα που κάνει εντύπωση θα τον ξαναρωτησω...α τα πλαστικά τα σκουμπι ντού μπορούμε να τα δώσουμε σαν παιχνίδια?

----------


## cute

επίσης έχω παρατηρισει τα πρωινά και μεσημέρια καμία φορα η τορι μου(από το Βικτόρια) χώνει το κεφάλι της στην πλάτη της όπως οταν κοιμάται και μερικές φορές έχει τα ματια τις κλειστα(το πολύ για 5-10 λεπτα) και άλλες φορές ανοιχτά και ψιλο μουρμουρίζει σιγανά αλλά όλο αυτό όχι για πολύ ώρα....ειναι φυσιολογικό;
(σορρυ αν γίνομαι κουραστική)

----------


## tliotis

Οι παπαγάλοι συνηθίζουν να παίρνουν 1 υπνάκο τα μεσημέρια !!

----------


## cute

α δεν το ξερά ευχαριστώ!!!τελικά τα ξύλα ριναι από βελανιδιά!!!!

----------


## xarhs

να το χαιρεσαι το μικρουλι σου και να σου ζησει!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειναι πανεμορφο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## cute

γεια σας παιδιά!!!!έχω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με την μικρή μου.....ξερετε μήπως αν με την πτερορροια θα γίνει καμία αλλαγή στο χρώμα του φτεροματος της;;α επισης θα μεγαλώσει καθόλου σε μεγεθος;

----------


## lagreco69

Σε βαρος ναι σε μεγεθος ελαχιστα, δεν θα το καταλαβεις καν. θα καθαρισει και η μυτουλα του και σε 4 με 5 μηνες θα μοιαζει ετσι.

----------


## cute

αλήθεια;;;;θα κοκκινίσει τοσο το πρόσωπο της.....αντιο όμορφο ροζ χρωματακιιι....οχι εντάξει πλάκα κανω πάλι κούκλα θα είναι :Big Grin:

----------


## cute

γεια σας!!!!εμ σημερα παρατήρησα ότι τα ποδαράκια της μικρής μου αρχίζουν να ροζιζουν σε μερικά σημεία....ειναι φυσιολογικό έτσι;

----------


## lagreco69

Φυσιολογικο! μεγαλωσει το κουκλι σου!!

----------


## cute

γεια σας παιδιά!!!!θα ήθελα να σας μιλήσω λίγο για τη συμπεριφορά της μικρής μου την οποία έχω από τις 6 δεκεμβριου(18 μέρες).καταρχας παρολο που στην αρχή ανέβαινε πιο εύκολα στο χέρι μου τώρα με τα χίλια ζόρια θα ανέβει και όχι συνεχεια....επισης έχει κολλήσει με την κούνια της.καθεται πολλές ώρες την ημέρα εκεί και γενικά δεν τρελαίνεται και στο σκαρφάλωμα κτλ,δεν πολυ κινείται δηλαδή.....μονο για να φάει να πιει να παίξει με κανένα παιχνιδάκι της κτλ.α επίσης δεν θελει να την βγάζω απ' το κλουβί της,μερικές φορές βγαίνει μομη της αλλά πολύ σπάνια.να τη χαϊδεύω δεν πολύ κάθεται κατά τη διάρκεια της ημερας(εκτός απο το βράδυ που τις περισσότερες φορές με αφήνει να την χαϊδέψω αρκετή ώρα)τις περισσότερες φορές θα μου δαγκωσει-ροκανισει τα δάχτυλα.γενικα έκανα τεράστια βλακια που αρχισα να την πιάνω και να την χαϊδεύω από την πρώτη μερα.....γενικα πάντως τρώει πίνει κανονικά,καθαρίζεται σφυρίζει κτλ.και οι κουτσουλιές καλές μου φαίνονται πάντως....δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται τώρα,πως να την κανω να με εμπιστευτει.για ακομα μια φορα χρειάζομαι τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία σας!!!
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## cute

Μπορεί να βοηθισει κανείς???????

----------


## lagreco69

Δεσποινα εχεις ενα μικρο lovebird 21 ημερες τωρα! που θα ειναι δεν θα ειναι 2,5 μηνων και δεν το εχεις αφησει σε ησυχια ουτε για την περιοδο προσαρμογης του στο νεο του περιβαλλον, μιλαω για την περιοδο της καραντινας που θα πρεπει να κραταει 40 ημερες. οι παπαγαλοι εχουν εντονο χαρακτηρα! οταν δεν θελουν χαδια δεν τους χαιδευουμαι με το ζορι γιατι θα αρχισουν το δαγκωμα και τις αντιδρασεις για να τους αφησουμε ησυχους. ασε το μικρο για ενα διαστημα στο κλουβι του και αφηνε του την πορτα ανοιχτη καποιες ωρες την ημερα και εαν θελει να βγει εξω απο αυτο θα βγει! εαν παλι δεν θελει δεν θα το πιανεις με το ζορι. δεν νομιζω να εχει κατι στην υγεια του! απλα ειναι στρεσαρισμενο που δεν εχει την ησυχια του. πηγαινε στην ενοτητα των παπαγαλων και θα βρεις πολλα ενδιαφεροντα θεματα και αρθρα να διαβασεις! μην αγχωνεσαι και μην αγχωνεις και το μικρο σου.

----------


## cute

εχεις δίκιο,σε ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Να σου ζησει.

----------


## cute

σε ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------

